# WLAN HotSpot Server Software



## boyben (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich suche Software um den Gästen eines Hotels einen einfachen Wlan  Zugang zu gewähren!
Ich dachte dabei an folgendes:
- Offenes Wlan
- Benutzer werden bei der ersten Verbindung auf ein Portal umgeleitet
- Kaufen von Tickets(30 Minuten Takt oder so über Paypal)
- Kaufen von Tickets über die Rezeption (Hotelangestellte sollen dan selbst einen Account für den Gast anlegen)

Kennt jemand ne Software die günstig ist und das alles vereint? Das mit Paypal muss nicht unbedingt sein wäre aber nicht schlecht!


----------



## olqs (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab für nen Hotspot in nem InternetCafe das hier im Einsatz: http://www.hotspotsolutions.de

Die kostenlose Variante funktioniert super. Das Einzige was benötigt wird ist ein Linksys WRT54GL Router. Ein angepasstes Firmware Image bekommt man nach der Registrierung und das wars schon. Übers Webinterface kann man dann die Tickets erstellen.

Es gibt auch eine Kaufvariante, die dann auch kein Branding/Werbung mehr drin hat. Unter Werbung versteh ich jetzt nur auf der Login Seite. Es gibt natürlich keine PopUps oder ähnliches.


----------



## Marcus68 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hardware und Software ohne Branding und Werbung gibt es auch unter
http://www.hotspot-server.eu/sylbek-hardware-software-solution/info/Sylbek-Hotspot-Loesungen.pdf


----------



## Burmeister (6. Februar 2008)

Haben Sie bereits eine für Sie passende Software gefunden oder sind Sie noch auf der Suche?


----------

